# Brand New To Outback!!



## MNOutbacker (Apr 14, 2009)

We are picking up our "new to us" 2007 Outback 23RS on Friday!!! We are upgrading from a Jayco Kiwi 17A. We did a lot of research and decided on this camper because we can still tow it with our Ford Expedition. I also wanted the rear queen bed. I was so over freezing to death in the tip outs of the Kiwi!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers,

You will love your new Outback. Happy Camping!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and you newfound addiction!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

WELCOME WELCOME WELCOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.















Where are you from?


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome.

Congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

MNOutbacker said:


> We are picking up our "new to us" 2007 Outback 23RS on Friday!!! We are upgrading from a Jayco Kiwi 17A. We did a lot of research and decided on this camper because we can still tow it with our Ford Expedition. I also wanted the rear queen bed. I was so over freezing to death in the tip outs of the Kiwi!


OMG do I have a story to tell you!! Last July my wife found some furniture for sale on Craigslist. She called the guy and we went to pick it up. I had been thinking quietly to myself about campers but hadn't really done any looking yet. We get to the guys house and find out that EVERYTHING is for sale. My wife asks about the camper he had sitting in the front yard, a Jayco Kiwi 17a!!! We looked it over and he wanted $4500 for it. The whole ride home we talked about it and how good of a deal it sounded.

Let me tell you that sparked a three week web onslaught of research by me of all things travel trailers. I looked at everything. Suddenly the Kiwi did not look so enticing. I ended up on e-bay looking at an ad for an Outback 21RS from Lake Shore RV and saw a link to a website... Outbackers.com!! I clicked and that solidified it. I wanted an Outback. I had seen an 18RS on the web a year earlier I liked but the 21 really moved me and up until two weeks ago I was convinced that was what I was going to get. Instead I ended up with a 25RSS and am VERY happy with it!

I am sure you will be too and i didn't mean to hijack your thread but the Kiwi brought back a very strong memory....

I hope you enjoy your WARM nights in the 23 RS!!

Russ


----------



## deworden (Nov 5, 2007)

We also have a 2007 23RS and just love it!
We upgraded from a Jayco Eagle pop-up 2 years ago and also did not like being cold in the slide out beds.
Tomorrow afternoon we are heading out for our first trip of the year, yeah!
Enjoy!
Diane and Chet


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations!
You are going to love your outback!
Enjoy your new toy and happy camping.


----------



## MNOutbacker (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for all of the warm welcomes! Only 2 days until we are sleeping our new camper. 
Oregoncamper-We live in Minnesota and will be keeping the camper on a permanent site most of the summer. We will drag it on RAGBRAI(bike ride accross Iowa) in July.
Russ-We really loved the Kiwi for ease of traveling.


----------



## MNOutbacker (Apr 14, 2009)

cwjet said:


> We also have a 2007 23RS and just love it!
> We upgraded from a Jayco Eagle pop-up 2 years ago and also did not like being cold in the slide out beds.
> Tomorrow afternoon we are heading out for our first trip of the year, yeah!
> Enjoy!
> Diane and Chet


Does yours have green and tan interior??


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We just traded our 23rs for a 27rsds. We really loved the 23rs and with our old durango it pulled great. But as our trips have gotten longer, we will be going on an 8000 mile trip this year we wanted somthing a little bigger. We will be stopping by the twin cities on the tale end of our trip, what part of mn are u from. And Welcome to OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!

Happy Camping!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB!!!


----------



## coke6768 (Apr 8, 2009)

MNOutbacker said:


> We are picking up our "new to us" 2007 Outback 23RS on Friday!!! We are upgrading from a Jayco Kiwi 17A. We did a lot of research and decided on this camper because we can still tow it with our Ford Expedition. I also wanted the rear queen bed. I was so over freezing to death in the tip outs of the Kiwi!


Congatulations !
We just picked up our 2008 Outback 23RS last Friday. We also upgraded from a 19' Rockwood Roo to the Outback. we are heading out this weekend to try it out. Good luck with yours.


----------



## MNOutbacker (Apr 14, 2009)

mike said:


> We just traded our 23rs for a 27rsds. We really loved the 23rs and with our old durango it pulled great. But as our trips have gotten longer, we will be going on an 8000 mile trip this year we wanted somthing a little bigger. We will be stopping by the twin cities on the tale end of our trip, what part of mn are u from. And Welcome to OUTBACKERS!!


We live in the twin cities, but our seasonal site is in Lanesboro.


----------

